# small game, quiet period and firearm deer



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Four questions, one thread, all small game (squirrel and rabbit only)

1) Nov 10 - 14, shotgun, game load or bird shot

2) Nov 15 - 30, shotgun, game load or bird shot

3) Nov 10 - 14, rimfire rifle

4) Nov 15 - 30, rimfire rifle

I am thinking that 1 and 2 are legal scenarios and 3 and 4 are illegal. If 3 and 4 are dependant upon rifle/shotgun zone, please tell me that. Just trying to lay to rest some long time confusion.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

snowman11 said:


> Four questions, one thread, all small game (squirrel and rabbit only)
> 
> 1) Nov 10 - 14, shotgun, game load or bird shot
> 
> ...




One more time...from the book:

November 10-14​It is unlawful to carry afield or transport *any rifle (including rimfire)* or
*shotgun if you have buckshot, slug, ball loads or cut shells*.​*Exception:​*​You may transport a firearm to your deer camp or to a target range
during this period if the firearm is properly transported as described on page 10.
A resident who holds a fur harvester license may carry a .22 caliber or smaller
rimfire firearm while hunting furbearers or checking a trap line during the open
season for hunting furbearers or trapping furbearing animals. You also may target
shoot on your own property provided there is no attempt to take game.​
November 15-30 Firearm Deer Season​It is illegal for a person taking or attempting to take game to carry or possess
afield a centerfire or muzzleloading rifle, a bow and arrow, a centerfire or black
powder handgun, or a shotgun with buckshot, slug or ball loads or cut shells,
unless you have in your possession a 2007 firearm deer, combination deer or
antlerless deer license for the appropriate DMU, with an unused kill tag issued in
your name, or a 2007 firearm deer, combination deer or antlerless deer license
for the appropriate DMU issued in your name with an unused deer management​assistance permit (DMA) kill tag or an unused managed deer hunting permit.


#1,2 & 4 are all legal...if you have a valid small game license & 3 is legal if you have a trapping license and are checking your traps.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

snowman11 said:


> I am thinking that 1 and 2 are legal scenarios and 3 and 4 are illegal. If 3 and 4 are dependant upon rifle/shotgun zone, please tell me that. Just trying to lay to rest some long time confusion.


Your thinking is correct. 3 and 4 would be illegal anywhere in the state, not just shotgun zone.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

boehr said:


> Your thinking is correct. 3 and 4 would be illegal anywhere in the state, not just shotgun zone.


Not arguing boehr, just can't see where #4 would be illegal? Is it somewhere in the book I didn't see?


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

my confusion lies in the words "ball loads". I assumed that to mean basically a slug shaped like a ball, but didn't want to get a ticket for my poor assumption. 

What is a cut shell btw?


----------



## ironmachineus (Dec 22, 2005)

Cut shells are discussed here:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=157986&highlight=shell


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks for answering all my questions

boehr is welcome to lock this thread now to avoid any idiocy.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Blueump said:


> Not arguing boehr, just can't see where #4 would be illegal? Is it somewhere in the book I didn't see?


I stand corrected, I had in my mind hunting deer, my bad.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok, so 4 is legal, statewide, or just in rifle zone?


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

snowman11 said:


> Ok, so 4 is legal, statewide, or just in rifle zone?


 
Holy *****. Are you really asking this? Gettem Boehr


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I read what Boehr said and thought, oh no, I've been hunting squirrels with a 22 long rifle for 20 years during the firearms deer season, and all this time I've been illegal...then I remembered a couple of times showing CO's my bag for the day during the deer season, and they're congratulating me, not ticketing me...

It's only illegal to use rimfires during the 5 day quiet season, for some archaic and inane reason. Especially since, in most areas, the rifles are out and the quarry is deer at least 4-5 days ahead of opening day.


----------

